# My First G519



## JimRoy (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Cabers. I'm building my first G519 Huffman, starting with the frame.  What can I expect to pay for a set of wheels?  I restore approx 10 prewar bicycle a year (20s& 30s), and I built my own wheels, but never a G519. Thanks, JimRoy


----------



## Tomato John (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello JimRoy
There was a set sold on the Cabe a few weeks ago by Krakatoa.  Seems like it was 200 bucks per wheel but not sure. Are u doing a Huffman or Columbia frame? J


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 15, 2018)

Huffman


----------



## Tomato John (Apr 15, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> Huffman



I’m dont know how I missed that in your initial post.  I guess I’m going blind.  I have a 43.  What year is your frame?


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 15, 2018)

43


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 17, 2018)

I assembled the bike tonight, before I tear it down an head to the weld shop to repair a few frame issues. Obviously I need a few more parts ( wheel, seat, bell, etc).


----------



## JimRoy (May 22, 2018)

I finished building the wheels this past weekend. They turned out nice.


----------

